# Boune Notizie



## schwarz (Nov 8, 2008)

A tutte le clienti mac italia.
Sono riuscito ad avere tuttel le informazioni riguardo i nuovi prodotti che dovranno uscire.
Ho avuto anche la fortuna di provarli.
Ovviamente ho preso anche tutte le informazioni possibili ed immaginabili riguardo a tali prodotti.
Se siente interessate contattatemi, e saro' piu' che felice di condividere questa gioia insieme.
PS: cerchiamo di essere un team forte e audace e cercare di scambiarci piu' consigli possibili come fanno tutte le nostre amiche/ci su specktra.
Molte/ti di noi  parlano poco inglese per cui mi sembra giusto di auitarci, specialemnte quando le informazioni sono interessanti ed importanti.
NON TRADURRO' QUESTO THREAD IN INGLESE, PERCHE' VOGLIO CHE SIA UN QUALCOSA DEDICATO A NOI.
UN ABBRACCIO FORTE,
SCHWARZ
(scrivete qualsiasi tipo di domanda e vi rispondero' volentierissimo)
inseriro' anche un nuovo threads inspirato alle nuove collezioni.


----------

